# Bleeding Dead Rabbits



## Angelskeeper (8/8/21)

Hi all, 
I'm hoping someone may have some idea or insight into my annoyance....

I'm have both the Dead Rabbit v1 rda & the Dead Rabbit v2 rda setup with squonk pins and using them on both the Pulse 80w and Pulse Dual squonk mods, and whenever I remove them to refill the squonk bottle, theres always liquid underneath the rdas.
Any other rda (Tauren rdta, the Pulse 1 & 2 rda, profile unity rda all setup with squonk pins) I use on the Pulse 80w & Pulse Dual are bone dry when removing them.
When I use either of the Rabbits on my Squeezer or Topside Dual theres no liquid under the rdas at all.
Could it just be that the Rabbits and Pulse squonkers just don't seal 100% causing the Rabbits to "bleed"?

Any ideas or insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Hi all,
> I'm hoping someone may have some idea or insight into my annoyance....
> 
> I'm have both the Dead Rabbit v1 rda & the Dead Rabbit v2 rda setup with squonk pins and using them on both the Pulse 80w and Pulse Dual squonk mods, and whenever I remove them to refill the squonk bottle, theres always liquid underneath the rdas.
> ...



Exsanguinate the f... ckers


----------



## vicTor (9/8/21)

hi it could be that the squonk pin on the Rabbits are not sealing as well as other RDA'S, maybe they a tad short
or something

try loosening the pins ever so slightly


----------



## Angelskeeper (9/8/21)

vicTor said:


> hi it could be that the squonk pin on the Rabbits are not sealing as well as other RDA'S, maybe they a tad short
> or something
> 
> try loosening the pins ever so slightly



Will give it a go, but surely if they were too short then the same thing would happen on my Squeezer and Topside Dual?


----------



## Angelskeeper (9/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Exsanguinate the f... ckers



@Viper_SA Great idea, but how would I prevent the dry hits then?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (9/8/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Will give it a go, but surely if they were too short then the same thing would happen on my Squeezer and Topside Dual?



mods have different 510's so my guess is the Pulses have a slightly "deeper" thread so not sealing 100%


----------

